# sugarbum and new veo's



## bev (Jan 9, 2010)

Sugarbum,

I got a phonecall 3 days ago to say that the new updated veo is on its way to me. I got the impression that i was lower down on the list because we are the only ones at our clinic who have a medtronic pump - most use roche.

Just thought i would let you know because i would have thought you were a number 1 priority as your pump was sent back months ago!

I would give them a ring on Monday if i were you - I do hope you havent been overlooked?

I havent made contact with them about this as i assumed they would contact me when things had been sorted out.Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 10, 2010)

Bev,

Do you know if these will have found their way into the hands of DSN's etc by March?

Tom


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh Bev!

Thank you so much for this message! You are so kind to think of me!

I hadnt heard anything at all. I think I mentioned to you (or on the thread?) that when I put my last order in for supplies I wasnt on their list? The lady I spoke to didnt know how they were being rolled, she had just returned from mat leave unfortunately.

I will definately chase that up with them tomorrow. Thanks for the tip off. I was missing my Veo last night as it goes.....I reviewed my basal and made incremental changes of 0.05 on every hour, having looked at my Carelink and not really seen a pattern in my highs. But I would have stepped up by 0.025 and made a more gradual rise if I had the Veo! Ah well, I woke up at 9.2mmols this morning (but BIG pasta last night!) so my increase hasnt made much of a difference this morning.

BTW Bev, I dont know if A ever got into watching 1HappyDiabetic on You Tube, but I watched his latest post night and I note he did a conversion of his blood glucose to the UK mmols, very good! He obviously realises he is now global! Also he has a new post for teens, might appeal....I still love him!

Thanks again Bev, hope all goes well with the new Veo- look forward to hearing when you have got it!

Lou xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 10, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> Bev,
> 
> Do you know if these will have found their way into the hands of DSN's etc by March?
> 
> Tom




I would say almost certainly Tom! If I get any info Tom when I call them tomorrow I will post or FB you.

Lou


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> I would say almost certainly Tom! If I get any info Tom when I call them tomorrow I will post or FB you.
> 
> Lou



Thanks Lou, much appreciated.


----------



## bev (Jan 10, 2010)

Tom, i am fairly sure that you will get your new veo - but if i were you i would ring the local rep just to make sure!

I wonder what they will do with all the 'old' veo's without the new software?Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 10, 2010)

bev said:


> Tom, i am fairly sure that you will get your new veo - but if i were you i would ring the local rep just to make sure!
> 
> I wonder what they will do with all the 'old' veo's without the new software?Bev



Thanks Bev.

I think that they would update the software on the old Veos if that's possible.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 10, 2010)

Bev,

Do you know are we getting back the one that was originally ours, but with the new software on.....or is it a brand new pump with the new software on?

Cheers x


----------



## bev (Jan 10, 2010)

Brand spanking new pump with bells and whistles on!Bev


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 10, 2010)

bev said:


> Brand spanking new pump with bells and whistles on!Bev



Excellent! Because you know I need that new baby in pink!!!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 10, 2010)

bev said:


> Brand spanking new pump with bells and whistles on!Bev



Gimme gimme gimme!


----------

